# For pro-wrestling fans



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Firstly don't comment on here to tell us that you kow wrestling is fake... That's very 80s. I will neg anyone who says it's **** or fake etc. You have been warned.

Right, I thought I would share with the fans on here a great pro-wrestling radio show/podcast:

Check it out - hillarious, I love the guys rants.

www.wrestling-news.com

Secondly, who picked Regal to win King of the Ring? Man this is gonna be funny.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

megatron said:


> Firstly don't comment on here to tell us that you kow wrestling is fake... That's very 80s. I will neg anyone who says it's **** or fake etc. You have been warned.
> 
> Right, I thought I would share with the fans on here a great pro-wrestling radio show/podcast:
> 
> ...


Alright big lad Ill have a read  What do you think of TNA out of interest?

have been watching a bit of that of late and quite like it, different style of wrestling to the WWE it would seem too.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Captain Hero said:


> Alright big lad Ill have a read  What do you think of TNA out of interest?
> 
> have been watching a bit of that of late and quite like it, different style of wrestling to the WWE it would seem too.


I love TNA in terms of the wreslting, I think they need work on storylines.

I got VIP access to see them in June, backstage, skybox with waiter


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

megatron said:


> I love TNA in terms of the wreslting, I think they need work on storylines.
> 
> I got VIP access to see them in June, backstage, skybox with waiter


aye mate the wrestling in TNA is top notch, and perhaps they cant compete with WWE story wise at the moment but they are doing some genius things to compete with them in other ways 

im jealous lol that would be awesome, I still have yet to go to any wrestling event! There is a game coming out later this year too if you didnt know bro


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Captain Hero said:


> I still have yet to go to any wrestling event!


You need to fix that asap, even just an indy local fed.

The TNA game? Yeah it looks good, AJ Atyles is a video game addict and had loads of input into he game design, I'll ask him about it in June.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

megatron said:


> You need to fix that asap, even just an indy local fed.
> 
> The TNA game? Yeah it looks good, AJ Atyles is a video game addict and had loads of input into he game design, I'll ask him about it in June.


I know mate I will do 

aye I read that about styles, am going to invest in one of his dvds when I have the cash as he is an incredible wrestler!

Will you get pics from the event too mate?


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

I also love wrestling, years ago i use to know a lady who i met at one of the old WWF wrestling events who knew the heart family and as a result i got to know Brett heart and also his late brother Owen and also his brother in law himself from Manchester Davey smith also known as the British bulldog!

My mom and dad remember him wrestling with a guy called big daddy years ago or something like that but tbh i ain't got no idea about him he was before my time.

touching also on the point of people calling it fake, that also seriously pi$$es me off as it never claims to be sport when ever it comes on it calls it "sports ENTERTAINMENT" which is just for the entertainment of the fans and also how do you fake a 20-30st guy who is built like a brick flying through the air off top rope that stuff is real, and so is the injuries that they get!

I know a few guys that have been put permanently out of action cus of the injuries they have sustained due to wrestling, and i have utmost respect for all these people.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Cap you really need to go to one mate i aint been for ages but the atmosphere there is unbelievable especially if you like wrestling!

I would advise though that you surf there web and forums and then you get the chance to know when they are going to be coming and then you can get front row tickets like i did!

I went back in 1998 i think it was as i think that it was an event which was in Birmingham NEC when Shawn Michaels and triple h defeated the British bulldog for the title!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Chris4Pez said:


> Cap you really need to go to one mate i aint been for ages but the atmosphere there is unbelievable especially if you like wrestling!
> 
> I would advise though that you surf there web and forums and then you get the chance to know when they are going to be coming and then you can get front row tickets like i did!
> 
> I went back in 1998 i think it was as i think that it was an event which was in Birmingham NEC when Shawn Michaels and triple h defeated the British bulldog for the title!


1998...? That would make you 13...?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

it would have been a while ago for sure..

i'm just watching wrestlemania 24 at the moment...

ric flair and shawn michaels


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Slamdog said:


> it would have been a while ago for sure..
> 
> i'm just watching wrestlemania 24 at the moment...
> 
> ric flair and shawn michaels


Bret the hitman hart...?

British Bulldog?

Ahhh bring back perms


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Slamdog said:


> it would have been a while ago for sure..
> 
> i'm just watching wrestlemania 24 at the moment...
> 
> ric flair and shawn michaels


Match of the year for WWE in my opinion.

Cap: yes mate tons of photos, I especially want to get one of me and Tomko if I can.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

I went to see them when they were in earls court, think that was 6 years ago  now my friends wont go with me coz they "grew up" wat ever that means! lol

nothing like it man!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Bret the hitman hart...?
> 
> British Bulldog?
> 
> Ahhh bring back perms


ok... question for the old brit wrestling fans....

who was the deaf and dumb guy that used to wrestle on the saturday itv card?

now its the wimmin wrestling.....


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Alan kilby


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

he still does a bit now, bloody hard bloke.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

cheers for that....

been 30 odd years since i saw him wrestle....


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I have no idea why I posted this in the gallery?

In any case I hope to get some VIP tickets to RAW in Manchester later this year, maybe a few of us could go together? Depends how many I can get ofc.


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Slamdog said:


> cheers for that....
> 
> been 30 odd years since i saw him wrestle....


I wrestled him about 2 years ago.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

megatron said:


> Match of the year for WWE in my opinion.
> 
> Cap: yes mate tons of photos, I especially want to get one of me and Tomko if I can.


Why Tomko mate? He your fave at the mo?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

megatron said:


> I have no idea why I posted this in the gallery?
> 
> In any case I hope to get some VIP tickets to RAW in Manchester later this year, maybe a few of us could go together? Depends how many I can get ofc.


that would be bad ass  how do you manage to get all these VIP tickets mate?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Captain Hero said:


> that would be bad ass  how do you manage to get all these VIP tickets mate?


Just luck, friend of a friend...

Yeah man I like Tomko, I saw him when he was NOT over in any way at WWE (with Christian).... He walked to the ring, the crowd was dead and I stood up and screamed "TOOOOMMMMMKOOO"... He looked over and smiled. that was a gem of a moment


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Sounds good about the meet, oh and not sure if you guy's know, but wait for it.........................wait.............

The Ultimate Warrior in ring return in Barcelona for NWE facing that gay boy (yes he is actually gay) Orlando Jordan (used to be in wwe if u guys can remember)


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> Sounds good about the meet, oh and not sure if you guy's know, but wait for it.........................wait.............
> 
> The Ultimate Warrior in ring return in Barcelona for NWE facing that gay boy (yes he is actually gay) Orlando Jordan (used to be in wwe if u guys can remember)


Yeah in Spain or something for the NWA?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

megatron said:


> Yeah in Spain or something for the NWA?


What do you say to somebody you hate...? Study a tape of NWA...


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> Sounds good about the meet, oh and not sure if you guy's know, but wait for it.........................wait.............
> 
> The Ultimate Warrior in ring return in Barcelona for NWE facing that gay boy (yes he is actually gay) Orlando Jordan (used to be in wwe if u guys can remember)


bad ass  He was one of my faves back in the day! Anyone reckon he will end up on TNA eventually?


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

I hope not, he's a nut job.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

romeo69 said:


> I hope not, he's a nut job.


He's opinionated, but he's no Benoit (too soon?)


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

megatron said:


> He's opinionated, but he's no Benoit (too soon?)


aye a little bit


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

romeo69 said:


> I hope not, he's a nut job.


Romeo which federation do you wrestle with...?


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> Sounds good about the meet, oh and not sure if you guy's know, but wait for it.........................wait.............
> 
> The Ultimate Warrior in ring return in Barcelona for NWE facing that gay boy (yes he is actually gay) Orlando Jordan (used to be in wwe if u guys can remember)


No Way! He is a proper Leg end. i have watched wrestling all my life and go to live shows regular. I have met HBK he is a proper nice family guy. Im going in for the UkBff at leeds in Oct and thinking about posing to Batista's ring entry music.

That would be a good thread,:- Who got the best music in wrestling.??:lift:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

kelly.km said:


> No Way! He is a proper Leg end. i have watched wrestling all my life and go to live shows regular. I have met HBK he is a proper nice family guy. *Im going in for the UkBff at leeds in Oct and thinking about posing to Batista's ring entry music.*
> 
> That would be a good thread,:- Who got the best music in wrestling.??:lift:


Nice  Were it me I would prob use Ortons, but thats me


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Captain Hero said:


> Nice  Were it me I would prob use Ortons, but thats me


You know Orton hates his music


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

megatron said:


> You know Orton hates his music


yeah he said that in an interview in the sun didnt he?


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

never watched wrestling until very recently,have to say aint particularly clue up on it but caught a show late night on sky,some of those guys are unbelievable.the one guy thats particularly awesome i thought was batista,sh1t that guy is big,and another guy who i think has grown physically as well as financially is vince macmann if ive spelled it right.just wanted to add my view im now 38 and just getting into it.

ps john cena rocks!!!!!!!!!!(can i be 18 again plzzzzzcould do with the extra test)


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Would be well up for going to Raw again Mega, went last year at Earls court. Atmosphere was too much. Love it.

I only watch RAW weekly these days, SD just doesn't do it for me.

TNA pah I'll only watch if I'm flicking channels on sky, wrestling good, everything else bad. They've got a long way to go but I would love to seem them get there ratings up and create some competition but I dont see it happening anytime soon.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

TH&S said:


> 1998...? That would make you 13...?


Yh thats right i was, tbh i stopped going for a while just after vince screwed over Brett in real life as that was not staged it was for real!!!!!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Chris4Pez said:


> Yh thats right i was, tbh i stopped going for a while just after vince screwed over Brett in real life as that was not staged it was for real!!!!!


I actually like Vince McMahon regardless of what he did to Brett, and as a positive coming from that encounter is where the character of "Mr McMahon" was born. Yes I do have the McMahon dvd


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

TBH i like his screen persona and i also like his accomplishments, but i dont like him in real life as he is a real Jacka$$ tbh!

The only 2 people i like out of the Mac family are stephanie and also her brother Shane both them are really cool!

But hey i guess not all people like everyone do they and just cus he is an A$$ off the screen then it should not effect what people think of him on the screen!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Chris4Pez said:


> TBH i like his screen persona and i also like his accomplishments, but i dont like him in real life as he is a real Jacka$$ tbh!
> 
> The only 2 people i like out of the Mac family are stephanie and also her brother Shane both them are really cool!
> 
> But hey i guess not all people like everyone do they and just cus he is an A$$ off the screen then it should not effect what people think of him on the screen!


I like both His character and the man, He has had to make some difficult decisions in his time as the owner and has done well with the business (which you can see, the WWE is the major player now in the industry now)

I can see why some would not like him but I think he is an absolute legend


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

both the mick foley and shawn michaels dvds are very interesting to watch....


----------

